# Prazi pro questions



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

is prazi pro safe for all fish?
in particular Discus and Florida Gar......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't know about the Gar, but the people on Simply Discus prescribe Praziquantel (Prazipro is one) products all the time for discus.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Don't use full dosage if there are sensitive plecos. Otherwise they are fine with half and slightly more usually.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Praziquantel is in powder form and Prazi Pro is in liquid form if I am not mistaken.....praziquantel require some alcohol to dissolve it b4 adding it to the tank.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

prazziquantal needs muriatic acid to disolve. follow dosages. very safe for discus. 
prazzipro you need to double doses for discus . liquid form. 
be careful..i have no experience iwth pleccos. but i do know form experience. prazzipro and loaches are a no-no.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> prazziquantal needs muriatic acid to disolve. follow dosages. very safe for discus.
> prazzipro you need to double doses for discus . liquid form.
> be careful..i have no experience iwth pleccos. but i do know form experience. prazzipro and loaches are a no-no.


Has anyone tried the required double dose prazzipro for discus successfully with Zebra Plecos?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Has anyone tried the required double dose prazzipro for discus successfully with Zebra Plecos?


Has anyone tried the double dose with any type of Plecos?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Not much help, but I used single dose with L134's, longfin bristlenose and cherry shrimp with no ill effects whatsoever.


----------

